# Bei Anruf Abbuchung?



## johinos (5 September 2017)

Seit kurzem Beschwerden im Internet, wonach Anruf einging und anschließend Abbuchung vom Prepaid-Guthaben erfolgte - mehrfach wird beteuert, es habe kein Rückruf stattgefunden und es sei auch keine Taste gedrückt worden. Beispielsweise reichlich Treffer zu +25761326754 aus Burundi, hierzu in einem Beitrag: _"Wurde ebenfalls von dieser Nummer angerufen und habe diese nicht angenommen. Es erscheint auf meinem Iphone jedoch nun ebenfalls ein ausgehender Anruf über 7 Minuten zu dieser Nummer?! Habe allerdings nicht zurückgerufen..."_ 

Neue Variante? Hintergrund bekannt?


----------



## BenTigger (5 September 2017)

Eine Trojaner App geladen, die dann zurück ruft?


----------



## Hippo (5 September 2017)

Wozu dann erst der Ping-Anruf?
`ne App kann ich gleich so programmieren daß sie was weiß ich alle 4 Wochen mal nach Haus telefoniert


----------

